# BSOD 0x0000001a MEMORY MANAGEMENT and 0x0000000a



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been having random BSOD's lately. They are completely random and am not sure. This is the first time I saw a Memory Management issue, so I'm not quite sure. Here are my dumps. I have run memtest86+ on my memory for a whole night and saw nothing. Ran it for each stick as well for 2 hours each. I recently upgraded my components and never had BSOD's before. Updates include an i3, 8gigs DDR3-1600 RAM, 1156 ASUS Mobo, and a Crucial C300 64GB SSD. And I am also on Windows 7 64bit Ultimate. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you might have a rootkit infection. I would like you to step over to our security forum to have your computer properly scanned before I continue with the BSOD analysist.
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

I would also stop overclocking while your problem is diagnosed.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Apr 19 23:08:41.190 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:37:11.501
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+8ce6f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_tcpip+8ce6f
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 21:30:34.286 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:24:32.223
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4ac3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  mocha.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41284_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4ac3
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 04:53:27.039 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:49:44.350
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!GenPnpRefPdoExtensionWithTag+30 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_ataport!GenPnpRefPdoExtensionWithTag+30
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

.

```
DDS (Ver_11-03-05.01) - NTFS_AMD64  
Run by Kevin at 18:55:09.85 on Wed 04/20/2011
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_24
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8183.5247 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\NvXDSync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\CDP\afcdpsrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version6\TeamViewer_Service.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AccuWeather.com Stratus\AccuWeather.com Stratus.exe
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\KHAL3\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version6\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe
E:\Downloads\dds.scr
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;192.168.*.*
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [Rainlendar2] C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
uRun: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
mRun: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
mRun: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\ACCUWE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\AccuWeather.com Stratus\AccuWeather.com Stratus.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Dropbox.lnk - C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\PS3MED~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\PS3 Media Server\PMS.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableLUA = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableLinkedConnections = 1 (0x1)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
BHO-X64: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO-X64:     URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
mRun-x64: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
mRun-x64: [EvtMgr6] C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe /launchGaming
Hosts: 127.0.0.1	[url]www.spywareinfo.com[/url]
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xd8saye6.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60129.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 tdrpman273;Acronis Try&Decide and Restore Points filter (build 273);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdrpm273.sys [2011-1-28 1263200]
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [2011-2-24 505176]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2011-1-27 280408]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys [2009-7-13 59904]
R2 afcdpsrv;Acronis Nonstop Backup Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\CDP\afcdpsrv.exe [2011-2-12 3246040]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2011-1-27 22360]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2011-1-27 64344]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe [2011-2-24 42184]
R2 nvUpdatusService;NVIDIA Update Service Daemon;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe [2011-4-20 2218600]
R2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2011-4-7 378472]
R2 TeamViewer6;TeamViewer 6;C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version6\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2011-3-10 2296696]
R3 afcdp;afcdp;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afcdp.sys [2011-2-12 285280]
R3 LEqdUsb;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF USB Filter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LEqdUsb.sys [2010-8-24 74320]
R3 LHidEqd;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF HID Filter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LHidEqd.sys [2010-8-24 13392]
R3 nusb3hub;NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nusb3hub.sys [2010-1-22 77824]
R3 nusb3xhc;NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nusb3xhc.sys [2010-1-22 180224]
R3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [2011-4-20 174184]
R3 rt61x64;RT61 Extensible Wireless Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netr6164.sys [2010-4-7 446304]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2011-1-21 413800]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S3 BTCFilterService;USB Networking Driver Filter Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motfilt.sys [2009-1-29 6144]
S3 epmntdrv;epmntdrv;C:\Windows\System32\epmntdrv.sys [2011-4-6 16776]
S3 EuGdiDrv;EuGdiDrv;C:\Windows\System32\EuGdiDrv.sys [2011-4-6 9096]
S3 motandroidusb;Mot ADB Interface Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motoandroid.sys [2009-7-10 31744]
S3 motccgp;Motorola USB Composite Device Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motccgp.sys [2010-12-3 21504]
S3 motccgpfl;MotCcgpFlService;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motccgpfl.sys [2009-1-29 9216]
S3 MotDev;Motorola Inc. USB Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motodrv.sys [2009-5-8 53632]
S3 Motousbnet;Motorola USB Networking Driver Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Motousbnet.sys [2010-4-1 26624]
S3 motusbdevice;Motorola USB Dev Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motusbdevice.sys [2010-1-25 10240]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010-1-9 174440]
S3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
S3 RAMDiskVE;RAMDiskVE;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RAMDiskVE.sys [2010-11-21 63696]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2011-2-23 20992]
S3 Revoflt;Revoflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\revoflt.sys [2011-1-27 31800]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2011-2-23 59392]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys [2011-2-18 51712]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2011-1-27 1255736]
S3 WSDPrintDevice;WSD Print Support via UMB;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WSDPrint.sys [2009-7-13 23040]
S3 WSDScan;WSD Scan Support via UMB;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WSDScan.sys [2009-7-13 25088]
S4 MotoHelper;MotoHelper Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Motorola\MotoHelper\MotoHelperService.exe [2011-1-27 226624]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-04-20 14:11:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\NVIDIA
2011-04-20 14:06:31	--------	d-----w-	C:\PROGRA~3\NVIDIA Corporation
2011-04-20 13:51:29	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Phyxion.net
2011-04-20 13:43:29	15416	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASACPI.sys
2011-04-19 17:23:52	8802128	----a-w-	C:\PROGRA~3\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{E4FD1C05-74B5-446E-9EAB-E0BE57FE3C50}\mpengine.dll
2011-04-19 01:09:08	--------	d-----w-	C:\PROGRA~3\Imagineer Systems Ltd
2011-04-19 01:02:17	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Imagineer Systems Ltd
2011-04-17 17:16:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\KeePass
2011-04-17 16:59:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
2011-04-17 16:59:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\TeraCopy
2011-04-17 14:39:53	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\MusicBrainz
2011-04-17 14:39:30	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\MusicBrainz Picard
2011-04-16 07:02:45	--------	d-sh--w-	C:\Windows\System32\%APPDATA%
2011-04-08 03:19:38	117864	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvmctray.dll
2011-04-08 03:19:36	797288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\easyUpdatusAPIU64.dll
2011-04-08 03:19:36	61032	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvshext.dll
2011-04-08 03:19:36	1012328	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
2011-04-08 03:19:26	6338152	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvcpl.dll
2011-04-08 03:19:08	3041384	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc64.dll
2011-04-06 13:12:37	9096	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\EuGdiDrv.sys
2011-04-06 13:12:37	2926208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\BootMan.exe
2011-04-06 13:12:37	2340992	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\BootMan.exe
2011-04-06 13:12:37	18048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuEpmGdi.dll
2011-04-06 13:12:37	16776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\epmntdrv.sys
2011-04-06 13:12:37	11264	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\EuEpmGdi.dll
2011-04-06 13:12:37	100232	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\setupempdrvx64.exe
2011-04-06 13:12:36	86408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\setupempdrv03.exe
2011-04-06 13:12:36	8456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuGdiDrv.sys
2011-04-06 13:12:36	14216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\epmntdrv.sys
2011-04-06 13:12:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\EASEUS
2011-03-22 19:05:21	5	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\lMMLDeleteUserData42107612FX.tmp
2011-03-22 18:57:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\motorola
2011-03-22 18:57:09	--------	d-----w-	C:\PROGRA~3\Motorola
2011-03-22 18:56:32	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Motorola
2011-03-22 18:56:32	--------	d-----w-	C:\PROGRA~3\Nero
2011-03-22 18:56:07	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Motorola Inc
2011-03-22 18:56:07	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motorola Shared
2011-03-22 18:56:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Motorola
2011-03-21 23:05:59	142296	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	781272	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozsqlite3.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	728024	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\libGLESv2.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	1975768	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\D3DCompiler_42.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	1893336	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\d3dx9_42.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	1874904	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	15832	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozalloc.dll
2011-03-21 23:05:58	142296	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\libEGL.dll
.
==================== Find3M  ====================
.
2011-04-08 05:14:00	8411752	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvwgf2umx.dll
2011-03-11 06:34:51	1359872	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-11 06:34:50	1395712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll
2011-03-11 05:33:59	1164288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42u.dll
2011-03-11 05:33:59	1137664	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc42.dll
2011-03-08 06:29:32	976896	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-08 05:28:29	741376	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:24	29288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvhdap64.dll
2011-03-03 15:59:18	174184	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys
2011-03-03 15:59:17	1359976	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvhdagenco642040.dll
2011-03-03 06:24:16	183296	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
2011-03-03 06:21:57	30208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\dnscacheugc.exe
2011-03-03 05:36:16	28672	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\dnscacheugc.exe
2011-03-03 03:52:08	3135488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-02-24 16:06:30	521448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2011-02-24 06:15:44	476160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-24 05:38:54	288256	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-23 22:15:55	175616	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\msclmd.dll
2011-02-23 22:15:55	152576	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msclmd.dll
2011-02-23 15:04:21	40648	----a-w-	C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
2011-02-23 14:57:01	505176	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2011-02-23 14:55:05	64344	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-02-23 12:28:00	1359976	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nvgenco642040.dll
2011-02-23 04:56:31	158208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2011-02-23 04:56:27	467456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
2011-02-23 04:56:03	411648	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
2011-02-23 04:55:47	167936	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
2011-02-23 04:55:12	287744	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2011-02-23 04:55:12	128000	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2011-02-23 04:55:04	90624	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys
2011-02-19 12:05:15	1139200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2011-02-19 12:04:37	1544192	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2011-02-19 12:04:17	902656	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2011-02-19 12:03:46	46080	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll
2011-02-19 09:00:32	367616	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
2011-02-19 06:30:51	1076736	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2011-02-19 06:30:50	739840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d2d1.dll
2011-02-19 06:30:46	34304	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atmlib.dll
2011-02-19 04:34:54	294912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atmfd.dll
2011-02-18 21:36:58	51712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
2011-02-18 21:36:58	4184352	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\usbaaplrc.dll
2011-02-12 15:08:54	285280	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afcdp.sys
2011-02-12 15:08:53	970336	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\timntr.sys
2011-02-12 15:08:53	1263200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdrpm273.sys
2011-02-12 11:34:16	267776	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\FXSCOVER.exe
2011-02-10 03:45:13	18960	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LNonPnP.sys
2011-02-05 17:10:16	642944	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winload.efi
2011-02-05 17:10:08	20352	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\kdusb.dll
2011-02-05 17:10:08	19328	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\kd1394.dll
2011-02-05 17:10:08	17792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\kdcom.dll
2011-02-05 17:06:41	605552	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winload.exe
2011-02-05 17:06:41	566208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winresume.efi
2011-02-05 17:06:41	518672	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe
2011-02-03 02:40:23	472808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-02-02 22:11:20	270720	------w-	C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-01-28 23:11:50	277088	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\snapman.sys
2011-01-28 21:57:18	720896	----a-w-	C:\Windows\iun6002.exe
2011-01-21 11:36:02	74272	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\RtNicProp64.dll
2011-01-21 11:36:02	413800	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys
.
============= FINISH: 18:58:01.62 ===============
```


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, someone at work told me that my ATK0100 drivers were of the 2005 variant which is known to cause BSOD's. They also recommended me reinstall my video drivers based. These suggestions were based on the dump.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are possibilities. I will provide the links to update. If it continues past that then you need to post in the security forum to scan your computer.


```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
The 2005 version of this driver is a known BSOD cause.
Please visit this link: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7P55D LE
Scroll down to the Utilities category, then scroll down to the "ATK0110 driver for WindowsXP/Vista/Windows 7 32&64-bit " (it's about the 8th item down).
Download and install it.
Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers to check and make sure that the ASACPI.sys file is date stamped from 2009 or 2010 (NOT 2005).


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Was that not a performed scan? Sorry, just aren't sure what you mean by having the forum scan my computer. Are those results just put in the wrong place?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You will need to post here 
Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

and tell them that a BSOD analysist thinks you have an infection and they should supply you with links to different scans. Once they determine that your system is clean, you can return here and I will continue.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just for further information, I just got another BSOD. Here is the dump file.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums


```
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
```
Are you doing any overclocking? You need to set your speeds back to stock while we test.

Run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - RAM - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*
3. Hard drive scan using *SeaTools* - Both long and short tests 


...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 23:21:38.089 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:05:58.026
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


```
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f33000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`06ef2000 fffff880`06f3a000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Thu Nov 18 11:20:02 2010 (4CE55232)
fffff880`02f71000 fffff880`02ffa000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`0ffbe000 fffff880`0ffd4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01128000 fffff880`01133000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`044e0000 fffff880`044e8000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`02a97000 fffff880`02aa0000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Wed Feb 23 09:54:56 2011 (4D651FC0)
fffff880`02a5d000 fffff880`02a97000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Feb 23 09:55:04 2011 (4D651FC8)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0a000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Wed Feb 23 09:55:11 2011 (4D651FCF)
fffff880`02e28000 fffff880`02ea8000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Wed Feb 23 09:56:59 2011 (4D65203B)
fffff880`0438a000 fffff880`043d5000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Feb 23 09:57:02 2011 (4D65203E)
fffff880`02f61000 fffff880`02f71000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Wed Feb 23 09:55:51 2011 (4D651FF7)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e0b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`010ea000 fffff880`010f3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`0111d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00990000 fffff960`009f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`02eb1000 fffff880`02eb8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04379000 fffff880`0438a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`064fb000 fffff880`06519000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`04c5c000 fffff880`04c86000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ccd000 fffff880`00d8d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`0145b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c6f000 fffff880`00ccd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`045ea000 fffff880`045fa000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04c93000 fffff880`04ca1000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`042d8000 fffff880`0435b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0435b000 fffff880`04379000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`04181000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01be5000 fffff880`01bfb000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04d94000 fffff880`04db6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04dd3000 fffff880`04de6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04dc8000 fffff880`04dd3000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04dbc000 fffff880`04dc8000   dump_pciidex dump_pciidex.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04de6000 fffff880`04df2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044f6000 fffff880`045ea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04446000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`04172000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`02b94000 fffff880`02bca000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0117f000 fffff880`01193000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01133000 fffff880`0117f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013ed000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019f2000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01822000 fffff880`0186c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04c86000 fffff880`04c93000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03004000 fffff800`0304d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`0446a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c5c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0145b000 fffff880`01474000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`041f3000 fffff880`041fb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04df2000 fffff880`04e00000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06432000 fffff880`064fb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01a92000 fffff880`01a9b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04216000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`042a6000 fffff880`042b5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`01a00000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd3000 fffff800`00bdd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`041b0000 fffff880`041f3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013d2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`04db6000 fffff880`04dbb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02ac1000 fffff880`02ad8000   LEqdUsb  LEqdUsb.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:23 2010 (4C73FF93)
fffff880`02ae5000 fffff880`02aed000   LHidEqd  LHidEqd.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:26 2010 (4C73FF96)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`01489000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:36 2010 (4C73FFA0)
fffff880`02b01000 fffff880`02b16000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02aed000 fffff880`02b01000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:43 2010 (4C73FFA7)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01095000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c0c000 fffff880`00c5b000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06fec000 fffff880`06ffa000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`042b5000 fffff880`042c4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02ae5000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fe1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06519000 fffff880`06531000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06531000 fffff880`0655e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0655e000 fffff880`065ab000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`065ab000 fffff880`065cf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0111d000 fffff880`01128000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`02f16000 fffff880`02f21000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f46000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01193000 fffff880`011f1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0415c000 fffff880`04167000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01a92000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`01593000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f273000 fffff880`0f27f000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02b69000 fffff880`02b7c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04216000 fffff880`04245000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04d15000 fffff880`04d2a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`040a4000 fffff880`040b3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0401a000 fffff880`0405f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01593000 fffff880`015f3000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f273000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Apr 07 08:07:21 2010 (4BBC7579)
fffff880`02f21000 fffff880`02f32000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04150000 fffff880`0415c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0304d000 fffff800`03637000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01214000 fffff880`013b7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`02ea8000 fffff880`02eb1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04cfd000 fffff880`04d15000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`0ff27000 fffff880`0ff57000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`0ff25000 fffff880`0ff26180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Apr 07 23:14:49 2011 (4D9E7DA9)
fffff880`04d2a000 fffff880`04d57000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Mar 03 10:59:02 2011 (4D6FBAC6)
fffff880`0f280000 fffff880`0ff24300   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 07 23:22:12 2011 (4D9E7F64)
fffff880`02b16000 fffff880`02b69000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`0408e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f86000 fffff880`00f9b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f79000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fb7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fc7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d2000 fffff880`013e3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06ae0000 fffff880`06b86000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04d57000 fffff880`04d94000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00c6f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0ffd4000 fffff880`0fff8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04245000 fffff880`04260000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04260000 fffff880`04281000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`0429b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040ff000 fffff880`04150000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0429b000 fffff880`042a6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02efb000 fffff880`02f04000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06f3a000 fffff880`06f68000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`02f04000 fffff880`02f0d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02f0d000 fffff880`02f16000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`06f82000 fffff880`06fbb000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`01a46000 fffff880`01a80000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02b7c000 fffff880`02b94000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0ff57000 fffff880`0ffbe000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jan 21 02:34:00 2011 (4D3936E8)
fffff880`04181000 fffff880`041b0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`06b86000 fffff880`06b91000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`044e8000 fffff880`044f4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040b3000 fffff880`040d0000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a46000   snapman  snapman.sys  Thu Nov 11 06:05:10 2010 (4CDBCDE6)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01be5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06e5a000 fffff880`06ef2000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a6a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`06b91000 fffff880`06bc2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`045fa000 fffff880`045fb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0161e000 fffff880`01822000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`06bc2000 fffff880`06bd4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`02f54000 fffff880`02f61000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01aa6000 fffff880`01bdd000   tdrpm273 tdrpm273.sys Tue Aug 10 05:54:18 2010 (4C6121CA)
fffff880`06f68000 fffff880`06f73000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`02f32000 fffff880`02f54000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`040eb000 fffff880`040ff000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`0195c000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Jun 02 08:56:47 2010 (4C06550F)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06f73000 fffff880`06f82000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`043d5000 fffff880`043fb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04012000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`044d1000 fffff880`044d2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0446a000 fffff880`0447b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04ca3000 fffff880`04cfd000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`0447b000 fffff880`044d1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`042c4000 fffff880`042d3000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00f86000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02eb8000 fffff880`02ec6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ec6000 fffff880`02eeb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0109a000 fffff880`010d6000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`0195c000 fffff880`0196c000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f9b000 fffff880`00fb0000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00de9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0196c000 fffff880`019b8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`044d3000 fffff880`044e0000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0408e000 fffff880`040a4000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`040d0000 fffff880`040eb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02eeb000 fffff880`02efb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e29000 fffff880`00ecd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0405f000 fffff880`04068000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff880`010d6000 fffff880`010ea000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00f33000 fffff880`00f3c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02aa0000 fffff880`02ac1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06fbb000 fffff880`06fec000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`02e0a000 fffff880`02e25000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
fffff880`06a6a000 fffff880`06adb000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`01a00000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa6000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0145b000 fffff880`0146e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0146e000 fffff880`01498000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002A000
```


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have run memtest86+ for 10 passes and they all passed. I ran Prime95 with passes on all tests. I don't have any CD's to run SeaTool, so I ran chkdsk instead which caught no errors.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

schwann2010 said:


> I have run memtest86+ for 10 passes and they all passed. I ran Prime95 with passes on all tests. I don't have any CD's to run SeaTool, so I ran chkdsk instead which caught no errors.



Are you doing any over clocking?

You can run seatools from windows. It is just a program you run


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh sorry. I thought I had to run a DOS one. Both short and long tests passed on Seatools. Also, I was overclocking only through XMP because my RAM is DDR3-1600. I have turned that off now if it helps.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Remove ElbyCD and any other virtual devices installed.

See if Driver Verifier picks up anything - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Bugcheck *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception = unknown hardware failure

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok. I'll work on Driver Verifier and posting the BSOD info. What other virtual CD drives are good that are known to be good? I don't have a physical CD drive and sometimes need to mount images.

Also when I run the BSOD File Collection App in my Documents folder, I get this:


```
There is a problem with the Environement variables on this system.
 Unable to determine the location of the Documents or Desktop folders.

   Copy and paste the following information to the
   forum where you are receiving assistance:
*********************************************************************

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]

  HomeDrive	C:
  HomePath	\Users\Kevin
  Userprofile	C:\Users\Kevin
*********************************************************************
```
It might be because I move my Documents folder off my C drive onto another drive, but I can't run that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Activate the hidden Admin account - run the BSOD collection scripts from it -

Hidden Admin Account - sysnative.com - MVP

Then re-hide the Admin account.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are the files. I have turned XMP back on because I want to run the RAM at the specified setting since it probably should be run at specified setting. The CPU is NOT overclocked. It only is because of XMP. I have attached the BSOD information, perfmon, and also a zip of ALL my minidumps so far. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok now that I have run driver verifier, I can't even reboot my computer without BSOD. It runs fine until I click on restart. Then I BSOD and my computer reboots, but it runs fine still. Here are all my dumps so far. I system restored, and the restart BSOD went away. The earliest dump is the dump from verifier, and the later dumps are from my restarts. Those can probably be ignored?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well the DV enabled dumps are blaming Acronis True Image Snapshot Manager driver, which is also included in Seagate DiscWizard. I'm thinking that may be SeaTools that I had you download. I would uninstall the software and re-enable driver verifier. Also, one of your newer dumps is again blaming hardware. You state that you are only over clocking your RAM but the dumps are showing that your CPU is being over clocked about 625mhz passed its max speed. I would try and figure that out cause it could be why your getting hardware BSOD.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 12:42:49.909 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:06.236
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+2341d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_1001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_1001_VRF_snapman+2341d
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 12:34:44.964 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:19.291
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+2341d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_1001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_1001_VRF_snapman+2341d
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 12:29:31.055 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:05.382
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 07:05:42.680 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:48:56.991
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DxgkGetDeviceState+22d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgkrnl!DxgkGetDeviceState+22d
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 23:21:38.089 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:05:58.026
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Apr 19 23:08:41.190 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:37:11.501
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+8ce6f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_tcpip+8ce6f
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 21:30:34.286 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:24:32.223
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4ac3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  mocha.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41284_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4ac3
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 04:53:27.039 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:49:44.350
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!GenPnpRefPdoExtensionWithTag+30 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_ataport!GenPnpRefPdoExtensionWithTag+30
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


```
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00feb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a48000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Thu Nov 18 11:20:02 2010 (4CE55232)
fffff880`02e28000 fffff880`02eb1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`0ffb6000 fffff880`0ffcc000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010d9000 fffff880`010e4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04265000 fffff880`0426d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`07ea3000 fffff880`07eae000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e14000 fffff880`00e1d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010ce000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01bf9000 fffff880`01c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`040c8000 fffff880`040d9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`050c9000 fffff880`050e7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00627000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e21000 fffff880`00ee1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015f3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00d66000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0ffa6000 fffff880`0ffb6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`045d4000 fffff880`045e2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04027000 fffff880`040aa000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`040aa000 fffff880`040c8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bf9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`0445f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045e2000 fffff880`045ee000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`041c7000 fffff880`041da000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045f9000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`041da000 fffff880`041e6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`0436b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`043b1000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01130000 fffff880`01144000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010e4000 fffff880`01130000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01864000 fffff880`018ae000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03010000 fffff800`03059000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043d5000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`044c1000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01653000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`044c1000 fffff880`044c9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e1d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`050c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01bda000 fffff880`01be3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`040ff000 fffff880`04115000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041a9000 fffff880`041b8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02a2d000 fffff880`02a3b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`044cb000 fffff880`0450e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015c3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`04464200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02a7f000 fffff880`02a96000   LEqdUsb  LEqdUsb.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:23 2010 (4C73FF93)
fffff880`02aa3000 fffff880`02aab000   LHidEqd  LHidEqd.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:26 2010 (4C73FF96)
fffff880`02a18000 fffff880`02a2d000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:36 2010 (4C73FFA0)
fffff880`02abf000 fffff880`02ad4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02aab000 fffff880`02abf000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:43 2010 (4C73FFA7)
fffff880`02a3b000 fffff880`02a5e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ca5000 fffff880`00cf4000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`041e6000 fffff880`041f4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041b8000 fffff880`041c7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02a96000 fffff880`02aa3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01413000 fffff880`01444000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
fffff880`050e7000 fffff880`050ff000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`050ff000 fffff880`0512c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0512c000 fffff880`05179000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`05179000 fffff880`0519d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`010d9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`011b2000 fffff880`011bd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffe000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01144000 fffff880`011a2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02ff3000 fffff880`02ffe000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01bc8000 fffff880`01bda000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01445000 fffff880`01538000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`043f2000 fffff880`043fe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02b27000 fffff880`02b3a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f22f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04592000 fffff880`045a7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02f3b000 fffff880`02f4a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02eb1000 fffff880`02ef6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01538000 fffff880`01598000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04115000 fffff880`04188000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Apr 07 08:07:21 2010 (4BBC7579)
fffff880`011bd000 fffff880`011ce000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02fe7000 fffff880`02ff3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03059000 fffff800`03643000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013e6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0457a000 fffff880`04592000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`0ff0f000 fffff880`0ff3f000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`0ff0d000 fffff880`0ff0e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Apr 07 23:14:49 2011 (4D9E7DA9)
fffff880`045a7000 fffff880`045d4000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Mar 03 10:59:02 2011 (4D6FBAC6)
fffff880`0f268000 fffff880`0ff0c300   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 07 23:22:12 2011 (4D9E7F64)
fffff880`02ad4000 fffff880`02b27000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02eff000 fffff880`02f25000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00dae000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d66000 fffff880`00d99000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e14000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`02b52000 fffff880`02bf8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cf4000 fffff880`00d08000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0ffcc000 fffff880`0fff0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f22f000 fffff880`0f24a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`041a9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f24a000 fffff880`0f264000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02f96000 fffff880`02fe7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0fff0000 fffff880`0fffb000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`015f3000 fffff880`015fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06a48000 fffff880`06a76000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`013f4000 fffff880`013fd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`0123f000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`06a90000 fffff880`06ac9000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`01b8e000 fffff880`01bc8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02b3a000 fffff880`02b52000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0ff3f000 fffff880`0ffa6000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jan 21 02:34:00 2011 (4D3936E8)
fffff880`0519d000 fffff880`051a8000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`043e6000 fffff880`043f2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02f4a000 fffff880`02f67000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b48000 fffff880`01b8e000   snapman  snapman.sys  Thu Nov 11 06:05:10 2010 (4CDBCDE6)
fffff880`01b40000 fffff880`01b48000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07e32000 fffff880`07ea3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06b63000 fffff880`06bfb000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`06af9000 fffff880`06b63000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`051a8000 fffff880`051d9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`043fe000 fffff880`043ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`01864000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`051d9000 fffff880`051eb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01b40000   tdrpm273 tdrpm273.sys Tue Aug 10 05:54:18 2010 (4C6121CA)
fffff880`06a76000 fffff880`06a81000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`011ce000 fffff880`011f0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02f82000 fffff880`02f96000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`018ae000 fffff880`0199e000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Jun 02 08:56:47 2010 (4C06550F)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`06a81000 fffff880`06a90000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`040d9000 fffff880`040ff000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`04520000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`04256000 fffff880`04257f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`043d5000 fffff880`043e6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04520000 fffff880`0457a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04256000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01097000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00dc3000 fffff880`00dff000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019ae000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dc3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019fa000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04258000 fffff880`04265000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02f25000 fffff880`02f3b000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02f67000 fffff880`02f82000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`011a2000 fffff880`011b2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00f85000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f94000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ef6000 fffff880`02eff000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00312000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00ff4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02a5e000 fffff880`02a7f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01648000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01648000 fffff880`01654000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`0165f000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01413000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`01413000 fffff880`0143d000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002A000
```


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok well the thing is, my BIOS says it should only be at 3.2 after applying XMP, but my computer doesn't read it correctly. It says 2.67 in computer properties now. when it used to read 3.67, but BIOS and CPUZ show 3.2. What are the steps I should take for that? I had uninstalled SeaTools before running Verifier, so I don't know why it could have caught that unless it didn't completely uninstall rom my computer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What does Speccy say - http://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey mgorman87, here is what the rootkit analyst said. I am clean.

jcgriff2, Speccy says:










Doesn't make any sense to me, that 3 different things say different values. Wouldn't CPU-Z be most trustworthy? Even the BIOS says it runs at 3.20.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh also, jcgriff2: I removed Slysoft VirtualCloneDrive, but I really need a cloning device. Any thoughts on a better program?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen them all cause BSODs in Vista & Windows 7. I suggest you install one, but if BSODs occur, it would be the first thing to uninstall.

I've asked others to look at clockspeed numbers. This is out of my area of expertise.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> I have seen them all cause BSODs in Vista & Windows 7. I suggest you install one, but if BSODs occur, it would be the first thing to uninstall.
> 
> I've asked others to look at clockspeed numbers. This is out of my area of expertise.


Ok thank you. Please get back to me regarding it. It's just so weird to me that speccy/bios/SIW/Windows/cpuz all report something different. Here is another screenshot of SIW of my CPU.

Here is a picture with all of them side by side besides BIOS reading of 3.20 Ghz.










Thanks so much for helping out, I would actually like to solve this clock speed issue as well.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been looking online for information regarding the issue myself and it seems like the issue is just that programs read stuff wrong when EIST is turned on. That might be why, so I don't think that is causing any problems. CPUZ and the BIOS are reading 3.2 which it should be so it's probably correct. I guess I should let you know to let your colleagues know that I have XMP and EIST turned on. Apparently CPUZ reads it correctly for sure, and my CPUZ shows 3.2.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I ran driver verifier again and it found this.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck = *0xa* = attempt to access pageable memory (or bad memory) when IRQL too high

Hardware expert said to turn the XMP settings off. Run the RAM at 1333 and see if system BSODs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue Apr 26 10:42:30.106 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:41.433
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff801`0017513b 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`030abc48
BiosVersion = 1501   
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```
 




```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\042611-10701-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0301a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0325fe90
Debug session time: Tue Apr 26 10:42:30.106 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:41.433
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff8010017513b, 2, 0, fffff800030abc48}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8010017513b, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800030abc48, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032cb0e8
 fffff8010017513b 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218
fffff800`030abc48 0fba25345a170010 bt      dword ptr [nt!PerfGlobalGroupMask+0x4 (fffff800`03221684)],10h

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003d6d960 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003d6d960)
.trap 0xfffff88003d6d960
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88003d6db50 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000001b0
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800033904e0 rsp=fffff88003d6daf8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa800675ff30  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff800033a76c0
r11=fffff88003d6dba8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po nc
nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag:
fffff800`033904e0 44884c2420      mov     byte ptr [rsp+20h],r9b ss:0018:fffff880`03d6db18=26
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003099be9 to fffff8000309a640

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03d6d2f8 fffff800`03099be9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff801`0017513b 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03d6d300 fffff800`03098860 : 00000000`00ee33a0 00000000`014ef3e8 00000000`004013c0 fffffa80`0009ab00 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03d6d440 fffff800`030abc48 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03382b97 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`03d6d5d0 fffff800`030cb85b : 0c300000`03390800 fffff6fc`00019c80 0000007f`03390800 0c300000`03390800 : nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+0x218
fffff880`03d6d660 fffff800`030b825f : 00000000`00000000 0c300000`03390860 fffff6fc`00019c10 fffff800`0321eec0 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x16b
fffff880`03d6d6f0 fffff800`030a843b : fffff6fc`00019c10 00000000`03d6d880 ffff0800`00000011 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x95f
fffff880`03d6d800 fffff800`0309876e : 00000000`00000008 fffff800`033904e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0xe1b
fffff880`03d6d960 fffff800`033904e0 : fffff800`033a7731 00000000`014efa30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e2a1f0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`03d6daf8 fffff800`033a7731 : 00000000`014efa30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e2a1f0 fffff800`03086526 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag
fffff880`03d6db00 fffff800`030998d3 : fffffa80`08e45b60 fffff880`03d6dca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e49f50 : nt!NtAlpcSendWaitReceivePort+0x71
fffff880`03d6dbb0 00000000`77c81b6a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`014ef5e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77c81b6a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218
fffff800`030abc48 0fba25345a170010 bt      dword ptr [nt!PerfGlobalGroupMask+0x4 (fffff800`03221684)],10h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7951a

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+218

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88003d6d400 rbx=fffffa800009ab00 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff8010017513b rsi=fffff80003208bb0 rdi=2aaaaaaaaaaaaaab
rip=fffff8000309a640 rsp=fffff88003d6d2f8 rbp=fffff88003d6d4c0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff800030abc48
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000058000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0309a640 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03d6d300=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03d6d2f8 fffff800`03099be9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff801`0017513b 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03d6d300 fffff800`03098860 : 00000000`00ee33a0 00000000`014ef3e8 00000000`004013c0 fffffa80`0009ab00 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03d6d440 fffff800`030abc48 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03382b97 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03d6d440)
fffff880`03d6d5d0 fffff800`030cb85b : 0c300000`03390800 fffff6fc`00019c80 0000007f`03390800 0c300000`03390800 : nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+0x218
fffff880`03d6d660 fffff800`030b825f : 00000000`00000000 0c300000`03390860 fffff6fc`00019c10 fffff800`0321eec0 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x16b
fffff880`03d6d6f0 fffff800`030a843b : fffff6fc`00019c10 00000000`03d6d880 ffff0800`00000011 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x95f
fffff880`03d6d800 fffff800`0309876e : 00000000`00000008 fffff800`033904e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0xe1b
fffff880`03d6d960 fffff800`033904e0 : fffff800`033a7731 00000000`014efa30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e2a1f0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03d6d960)
fffff880`03d6daf8 fffff800`033a7731 : 00000000`014efa30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e2a1f0 fffff800`03086526 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandleWithTag
fffff880`03d6db00 fffff800`030998d3 : fffffa80`08e45b60 fffff880`03d6dca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08e49f50 : nt!NtAlpcSendWaitReceivePort+0x71
fffff880`03d6dbb0 00000000`77c81b6a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03d6dc20)
00000000`014ef5e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77c81b6a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0301a000 fffff800`03604000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff800`03604000 fffff800`0364d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c91000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00ca2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00caf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`00cbb000 fffff880`00d0a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d0a000 fffff880`00d1e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d1e000 fffff880`00d7c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d7c000 fffff880`00daf000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00daf000 fffff880`00dc4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00dc4000 fffff880`00dd9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00dd9000 fffff880`00dfb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00eba000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00ec3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f84000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00fdb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00fe4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00fee000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01031000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
fffff880`01031000 fffff880`0103a000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01041000 fffff880`0107d000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`0107d000 fffff880`01091000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`0109a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0109a000 fffff880`010c4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010c4000 fffff880`010cf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`010da000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`01126000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01126000 fffff880`0113a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01198000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011f8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01210000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`01219000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`013bd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013d8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013fd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01430000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01430000 fffff880`01445000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:36 2010 (4C73FFA0)
fffff880`01447000 fffff880`014b9000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014ca000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`014ca000 fffff880`014d4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`014d4000 fffff880`015c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015f2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`01600000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01619000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01627000 fffff880`0182b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01875000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`01965000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Jun 02 08:56:47 2010 (4C06550F)
fffff880`01965000 fffff880`01975000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`019c1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019fb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a16000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a1f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01a1f000 fffff880`01b56000   tdrpm273 tdrpm273.sys Tue Aug 10 05:54:18 2010 (4C6121CA)
fffff880`01b56000 fffff880`01b5e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b5e000 fffff880`01ba4000   snapman  snapman.sys  Thu Nov 11 06:05:10 2010 (4CDBCDE6)
fffff880`01ba4000 fffff880`01bde000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01bf0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01bf0000 fffff880`01bf9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01bf9000 fffff880`01c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a98000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`02a98000 fffff880`02abb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`02abb000 fffff880`02adc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`02adc000 fffff880`02af3000   LEqdUsb  LEqdUsb.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:23 2010 (4C73FF93)
fffff880`02af3000 fffff880`02b00000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02b00000 fffff880`02b08000   LHidEqd  LHidEqd.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:26 2010 (4C73FF96)
fffff880`02b08000 fffff880`02b1c000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:43 2010 (4C73FFA7)
fffff880`02b1c000 fffff880`02b31000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02b31000 fffff880`02b84000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02b84000 fffff880`02b97000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`02b97000 fffff880`02baf000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02baf000 fffff880`02be8000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e2c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02e2c000 fffff880`02e47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02e47000 fffff880`02e5b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02eac000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02eac000 fffff880`02eb8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02eb8000 fffff880`02ec3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02ec3000 fffff880`02ed2000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02ee4000 fffff880`02f6d000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`02f6d000 fffff880`02fb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02fb2000 fffff880`02fbb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02fbb000 fffff880`02fe1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02fe1000 fffff880`02ff7000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04083000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`040a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`040a1000 fffff880`040b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`040b2000 fffff880`040d8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`040d8000 fffff880`040ee000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`041e2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041f0000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0420f000 fffff880`04210480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04214000 fffff880`0427b000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jan 21 02:34:00 2011 (4D3936E8)
fffff880`0427b000 fffff880`042ee000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Apr 07 08:07:21 2010 (4BBC7579)
fffff880`042ee000 fffff880`042fb000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`042fb000 fffff880`04303000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`04303000 fffff880`0430f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`0431f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0431f000 fffff880`04335000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04335000 fffff880`04359000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04359000 fffff880`04365000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04365000 fffff880`04394000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04394000 fffff880`043af000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043d0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043d0000 fffff880`043ea000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`043f5000 fffff880`043fd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`0446a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0446a000 fffff880`04476000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04476000 fffff880`04481000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04483000 fffff880`044c6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`044c6000 fffff880`044d8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`044d8000 fffff880`04532000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`04532000 fffff880`0454a000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`0454a000 fffff880`0455f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0455f000 fffff880`0458c000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Mar 03 10:59:02 2011 (4D6FBAC6)
fffff880`0458c000 fffff880`045c9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045eb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045f0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`045f1000 fffff880`045fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05025000 fffff880`050ee000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`050ee000 fffff880`0510c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0510c000 fffff880`05124000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05124000 fffff880`05151000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`05151000 fffff880`0519e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0519e000 fffff880`051c2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`051c2000 fffff880`051d2000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Tue Sep 14 20:19:30 2010 (4C901112)
fffff880`051d2000 fffff880`051e1000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c48000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Thu Nov 18 11:20:02 2010 (4CE55232)
fffff880`07c48000 fffff880`07c5d000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Tue Sep 14 20:20:25 2010 (4C901149)
fffff880`07c5d000 fffff880`07c8b000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`07c8b000 fffff880`07c96000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`07c96000 fffff880`07d3c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07d3c000 fffff880`07d47000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07d47000 fffff880`07d78000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`07d78000 fffff880`07d8a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07d8a000 fffff880`07df4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`09f2f000 fffff880`09f3a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`09f43000 fffff880`09fb4000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09fb4000 fffff880`09fbd000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`09fc5000 fffff880`09fce000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f256000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0f256000 fffff880`0f286000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`0f286000 fffff880`0f287f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0f288000 fffff880`0f297000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0f297000 fffff880`0f2aa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0f2aa000 fffff880`0ff4e300   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 07 23:22:12 2011 (4D9E7F64)
fffff880`0ff4f000 fffff880`0ff50180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Apr 07 23:14:49 2011 (4D9E7DA9)
fffff880`0ff51000 fffff880`0ff97000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0ff97000 fffff880`0ffbb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0ffbb000 fffff880`0ffcc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0ffcc000 fffff880`0ffda000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0ffda000 fffff880`0fff7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00980000 fffff960`009e1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09f3a000 fffff880`09f43000   cpuz134_x64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09fbd000 fffff880`09fc5000   4834c6b1-a82
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09ebe000 fffff880`09f2f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01625000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01430000 fffff880`01443000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00fdb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c48000   afcdp    afcdp.sys    Thu Nov 18 11:20:02 2010 (4CE55232)
fffff880`02ee4000 fffff880`02f6d000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`0431f000 fffff880`04335000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`010da000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`042fb000 fffff880`04303000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`09f2f000 fffff880`09f3a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`0109a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0109a000 fffff880`010c4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00980000 fffff960`009e1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`01bf9000 fffff880`01c00000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`040a1000 fffff880`040b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`050ee000 fffff880`0510c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f84000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01430000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d1e000 fffff880`00d7c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01447000 fffff880`014b9000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0430f000 fffff880`0431f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`09fc5000 fffff880`09fce000   cpuz134_x64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)
fffff880`09fb4000 fffff880`09fbd000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`0446a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04083000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`040a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02ec3000 fffff880`02ed2000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a16000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045c9000 fffff880`045eb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0446a000 fffff880`04476000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0f297000 fffff880`0f2aa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04476000 fffff880`04481000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`045f1000 fffff880`045fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`041e2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0ff51000 fffff880`0ff97000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01126000 fffff880`0113a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`01126000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`014ca000 fffff880`014d4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019fb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01875000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03604000 fffff800`0364d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0ff97000 fffff880`0ffbb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01619000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`043f5000 fffff880`043fd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041f0000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05025000 fffff880`050ee000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01bf0000 fffff880`01bf9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`040d8000 fffff880`040ee000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fe000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04483000 fffff880`044c6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013d8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015f2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045f0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02adc000 fffff880`02af3000   LEqdUsb  LEqdUsb.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:23 2010 (4C73FF93)
fffff880`02b00000 fffff880`02b08000   LHidEqd  LHidEqd.Sys  Tue Aug 24 13:21:26 2010 (4C73FF96)
fffff880`01430000 fffff880`01445000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:36 2010 (4C73FFA0)
fffff880`02b1c000 fffff880`02b31000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02b08000 fffff880`02b1c000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Aug 24 13:21:43 2010 (4C73FFA7)
fffff880`02a98000 fffff880`02abb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cbb000 fffff880`00d0a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0ffcc000 fffff880`0ffda000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0f288000 fffff880`0f297000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02af3000 fffff880`02b00000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01031000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)
fffff880`051c2000 fffff880`051d2000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Tue Sep 14 20:19:30 2010 (4C901112)
fffff880`0510c000 fffff880`05124000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05124000 fffff880`05151000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`05151000 fffff880`0519e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0519e000 fffff880`051c2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`010c4000 fffff880`010cf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c91000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00fee000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01198000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02eb8000 fffff880`02ec3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01bf0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d4000 fffff880`015c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04359000 fffff880`04365000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02b84000 fffff880`02b97000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04365000 fffff880`04394000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0454a000 fffff880`0455f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02f6d000 fffff880`02fb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011f8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0427b000 fffff880`042ee000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Apr 07 08:07:21 2010 (4BBC7579)
fffff880`07c48000 fffff880`07c5d000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Tue Sep 14 20:20:25 2010 (4C901149)
fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00ca2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02eac000 fffff880`02eb8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0301a000 fffff800`03604000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`013bd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:20:57 2010 (4CE792F9)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a1f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04532000 fffff880`0454a000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`0f256000 fffff880`0f286000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`0ff4f000 fffff880`0ff50180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Thu Apr 07 23:14:49 2011 (4D9E7DA9)
fffff880`0455f000 fffff880`0458c000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Mar 03 10:59:02 2011 (4D6FBAC6)
fffff880`0f2aa000 fffff880`0ff4e300   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 07 23:22:12 2011 (4D9E7F64)
fffff880`02b31000 fffff880`02b84000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02fbb000 fffff880`02fe1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00daf000 fffff880`00dc4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d7c000 fffff880`00daf000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00eba000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014ca000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07c96000 fffff880`07d3c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0458c000 fffff880`045c9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d0a000 fffff880`00d1e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04335000 fffff880`04359000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04394000 fffff880`043af000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043d0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043d0000 fffff880`043ea000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e5b000 fffff880`02eac000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`01219000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`07c5d000 fffff880`07c8b000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`01031000 fffff880`0103a000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00ec3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02baf000 fffff880`02be8000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Nov 20 06:04:37 2010 (4CE7AB45)
fffff880`01ba4000 fffff880`01bde000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02b97000 fffff880`02baf000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04214000 fffff880`0427b000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jan 21 02:34:00 2011 (4D3936E8)
fffff880`07d3c000 fffff880`07d47000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04303000 fffff880`0430f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02e0f000 fffff880`02e2c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01b5e000 fffff880`01ba4000   snapman  snapman.sys  Thu Nov 11 06:05:10 2010 (4CDBCDE6)
fffff880`01b56000 fffff880`01b5e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09f43000 fffff880`09fb4000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a98000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`07d8a000 fffff880`07df4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`07d47000 fffff880`07d78000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`0420f000 fffff880`04210480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01627000 fffff880`0182b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`07d78000 fffff880`07d8a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00caf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01a1f000 fffff880`01b56000   tdrpm273 tdrpm273.sys Tue Aug 10 05:54:18 2010 (4C6121CA)
fffff880`07c8b000 fffff880`07c96000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`00dd9000 fffff880`00dfb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02e47000 fffff880`02e5b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`01965000   timntr   timntr.sys   Wed Jun 02 08:56:47 2010 (4C06550F)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`051d2000 fffff880`051e1000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`040b2000 fffff880`040d8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`044c6000 fffff880`044d8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0ffda000 fffff880`0fff7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`0f286000 fffff880`0f287f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0ffbb000 fffff880`0ffcc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`044d8000 fffff880`04532000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f256000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`01600000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013fd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01041000 fffff880`0107d000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01965000 fffff880`01975000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00dc4000 fffff880`00dd9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`019c1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`042ee000 fffff880`042fb000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02fe1000 fffff880`02ff7000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02e2c000 fffff880`02e47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01210000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02fb2000 fffff880`02fbb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff880`0107d000 fffff880`01091000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00fe4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02abb000 fffff880`02adc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09f3a000 fffff880`09f43000   cpuz134_x64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09fbd000 fffff880`09fc5000   4834c6b1-a82
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09ebe000 fffff880`09f2f000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01625000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01430000 fffff880`01443000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff801`0017513b 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`030abc48
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3695
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,2,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 200000000

  Processor may be overclocked!
  Expected Frequency: 3070
  Actual Frequency:     3695
  Overclock Ratio:      1.20
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2394]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 1501   
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P7P55D-E LX
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just got a new BSOD that may be helpful for you guys to help me. It said NDIS.sys BSOD.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesn't tell us much. Are you still running driver verifier?

Still shows that your overclocked...

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 27 22:37:28.950 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:44:10.886
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you. . .


jcgriff2 said:


> Hardware expert said to turn the XMP settings off. Run the RAM at 1333 and see if system BSODs.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok I turned it off. We'll see what happens. I am not overclocking like I said before. I am just turning on XMP. I turned it off now though. The dumps keep saying I'm overclocked to 3.7, but that's just bad readings by windows. CPU-Z and RealTemp show 3.2 and those have more accurate calculators.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

According to these dumps, the problem is with the L1 cache on Proc2:


```
3: kd> !errrec fffffa8007b3b8f8
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa8007b3b8f8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cc029cc73736e5
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 4/24/2011 16:29:31
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8007b3b978
Section       @ fffffa8007b3ba50
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : Cache error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 1
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000020655
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000004

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8007b3b9c0
Section       @ fffffa8007b3bb10
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000004
CPU Id        : 55 06 02 00 00 08 10 04 - bd e3 9a 00 ff fb eb bf
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa8007b3bb10

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8007b3ba08
Section       @ fffffa8007b3bb90
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : DCACHEL1_SNOOP_ERR (Proc 2 Bank 3)
  Status      : 0xb600000000000185
  Address     : 0x0000000c0006a640
  Misc.       : 0x0000000000000000
```
Assuming you reset your BIOS back to defaults and aren't overclocking any components via software in Windows, if the system crashes again with the same bugcheck after making these changes you can safely assume either the CPU or RAM is damanged and needs replacing. For reference, DCACHEL1 here refers to deferred instructions in cache, meaning the CPU defered an instruction in cache for later retrieval and storage during an idle period, and part of that instruction data is stored in a CPU register and part of it is stored in RAM. When the retrieval occured, one (or both) of the locations did not contain the data expected, and a WHEA error is reported by the CPU to the OS. Test the RAM first (unless you've already done an exhaustive test of that already), and if that passes, you can be sure the CPU needs to be replaced.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

cluberti said:


> Assuming you reset your BIOS back to defaults and aren't overclocking any components via software in Windows, if the system crashes again with the same bugcheck after making these changes you can safely assume either the CPU or RAM is damanged and needs replacing. For reference, DCACHEL1 here refers to deferred instructions in cache, meaning the CPU defered an instruction in cache for later retrieval and storage during an idle period, and part of that instruction data is stored in a CPU register and part of it is stored in RAM. When the retrieval occured, one (or both) of the locations did not contain the data expected, and a WHEA error is reported by the CPU to the OS. Test the RAM first (unless you've already done an exhaustive test of that already), and if that passes, you can be sure the CPU needs to be replaced.


Thanks a lot for the info. What if my system stops crashing after I turn off XMP? Because I haven't had a crash yet after I've turned off XMP (but it's only been 4 days). What would be the problem then? Just incompatible parts? The thing is my computer ran fine before I upfraded to 8 gigs (same kinds of RAM). Maybe my mobo can't handle 8gigs with XMP turned on?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is there any way to tell if this is hardware or if it's simply bad instructions that were fed into the cache?


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

usasma said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there any way to tell if this is hardware or if it's simply bad instructions that were fed into the cache?


Wait...you aren't asking me right . Also...no BSOD's yet after going to stock speeds. Really wish that I could turn on XMP to actually utilize my 1600 RAM.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

schwann2010 said:


> Wait...you aren't asking me right . Also...no BSOD's yet after going to stock speeds. Really wish that I could turn on XMP to actually utilize my 1600 RAM.


In all honesty, I don't think you would even notice the small increase in RAM speed.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

mgorman87 said:


> In all honesty, I don't think you would even notice the small increase in RAM speed.


Yeah I guess the problem is I'm just trying to justify the money I spent on 1600 rather than 1333. Guess I should have gone with 1333. Oh well. So far so good though. I didn't have any RAM errors though when I was running it at 1600 and memtest86+. I wonder what the deal is. I hope it's not compatibility issues.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Using memtest86+ means you're not going to be running Windows or the overclocking utility, which (according to your posts) not doing so means the problem doesn't occur :wink:. So...


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

usasma said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there any way to tell if this is hardware or if it's simply bad instructions that were fed into the cache?


Without a testing horse from the vendor to show the results of each page test, or a remote live kernel debugger via a COM port and broken in exactly at the point the problem occurs, no.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

cluberti said:


> Using memtest86+ means you're not going to be running Windows or the overclocking utility, which (according to your posts) not doing so means the problem doesn't occur :wink:. So...


I see but I don't overclock using a utility. I just use the BIOS to turn on XMP. Wouldn't that OC by BIOS translate to the memtest86+?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Good point, although that would indicate that perhaps the speed mixing and data that perhaps crosses sticks could cause the problem. It's hard to say without a physical memory tester like the manufacturer would use for 100% certainty as to the problems, unfortunately. We can only make educated guesses based on cause and effect.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

cluberti said:


> Good point, although that would indicate that perhaps the speed mixing and data that perhaps crosses sticks could cause the problem. It's hard to say without a physical memory tester like the manufacturer would use for 100% certainty as to the problems, unfortunately. We can only make educated guesses based on cause and effect.


Well haven't had any problems yet. Maybe I'll bump it up with XMP again to see what happens. If I BSOD again, it's probably that.


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have a new BSOD dump so maybe this can help narrow it down. I bumped it back up using XMP and got this crash. Everything was smooth when settings were default in BIOS. Any idea why that would be? How could the RAM not run at the settings specified? Would it be mobo or RAM problem?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Could be something with the mobo or CPU. In all honesty, how much of a difference is there when running the memory at the faster speed? Do you notice anything? If your system is stable with XMP off then just leave it off.

Your last dump doesn't show anything except that you're still overclocked. 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri May 20 09:30:38.999 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 19:29:35.310
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+378 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+378
BiosReleaseDate = 10/29/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3695
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If it doesn't crash without the overclock, but does when it's overclocked - then it's the overclock that's to blame. 

There's no sure way to rule out a motherboard problem because there aren't any mobo testers that test the entire mobo. 

There are RAM testers (as Cluberti mentioned), but they're awfully expensive (about $3,000 US)


----------



## schwann2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah okay...i'll just keep it not on XMP then....sucks.


----------

